# Where's the best place to move to with a family



## gibbo74 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi all we have been thinking of moving out to Spain for the last few years and now our eldest daughter has moved out my wife has said lets do it ,
We are in our late 30's and will be taking our three youngest which are 6,8,8 
I work from home online so work isn't a major issue for my self but the wife would like to go out and do a few hours each day ,
So my main questions are where is the best place to move to hopefully near other expats.?
Schooling how does it work and the costs 
And to start with we would be looking at renting can any one recommend a agent or someone that rents privately ,


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, your post is a kind of how long is a peice of string question. I think most people will want to know what you want out of the area where you live. As you describe it, there are literally hundreds of locations throughout Spain that would fit the bill. Schooling will be okish for the 6 year old but the (twins?) 8 year olds will find the language a bit more demanding (though not impossible) unless you are happy to pay for an International school where English is the main language (they can be very expensive). The school year starts in September and from the age of 6 it is a legal requirement for all children to attend. Home schooling is not permitted (in lieu of school). You will need to become resident (NIE) proof of income and health care is now a requirement although nobody is too sure how it works. You will also need to register on the Padron for the kids to be able to use Spanish state school. Your wife may find work but in the current economic circumstances that is very unlikely.
Renting is definitely the correct way to go since property prices are still hovering over a rather large crash and if you did buy immediately you may find you've bought in the wrong area or that things don't work out for you in Spain in which case you would be faced with a ver real and difficult task of selling.
You probably know Spain quite well through holidays and visiting your eldest daughter? But being on holiday here is so very different from living here and it isn't for everyone. 
There is a thriving expat community in Nerja which we try hard to avoid simply because it just isn't our scene. We have made a number of really good British friends over here none of whom mix with the expat scene. Nevertheless, for some it is an excellent way of meeting new people in a strange country. Having said that, you will get practically all the info you will need from this forum.
I might sound a bit negative which other folk on here will tell you isn't really like me. So, if you decide to move over (and with your eldest over here already I can see why there is a temptation) just keep in mind that whatever your plans entail, be prepared for them to change 100% and embrace that change. If you can do that you'll have a good chance of giving Spain a go, coupled with a dash of luck you may find it is the best thing you ever did. We do!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gibbo74 said:


> Hi all we have been thinking of moving out to Spain for the last few years and now our eldest daughter has moved out my wife has said lets do it ,
> We are in our late 30's and will be taking our three youngest which are 6,8,8
> I work from home online so work isn't a major issue for my self but the wife would like to go out and do a few hours each day ,
> So my main questions are where is the best place to move to hopefully near other expats.?
> ...


:welcome:

since you have income sorted out, then I'd say you're in a good position to move :clap2:

the only question is _where.............._

where have you been in Spain, what did you like/not like?

I belive my town is perfect for families - or I wouldn't have brought mine up here - but it might not be what you want

your children are a good/reasonable age to make the transfer into the Spanish school system - my elder dd was about the age of your 2 eldest when she did

if you have a look at this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-forms-education-driving-tax-healthcare-animals-residency-visas-etc.html you'll find tons of info about the education system


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> You probably know Spain quite well through holidays and visiting your eldest daughter?


Thrax, is it me or is it you?
Their daughter has moved out, I think means is not living with them any more, not that she's moved out to Spain:confused2::wacko:


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Thrax, is it me or is it you?
> Their daughter has moved out, I think means is not living with them any more, not that she's moved out to Spain:confused2::wacko:


I read the post like Thrax, but now I come to think about it I think you are right.
Otherwise, surely the OP would be looking to live in an area near their daughter?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Thrax, is it me or is it you?
> Their daughter has moved out, I think means is not living with them any more, not that she's moved out to Spain:confused2::wacko:


that's how I read it too................

or maybe we've been in Spain too long, the sun's gone to our heads (oops just typed that with a j ) & we don't understand some subtleties any more


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> that's how I read it too................
> 
> or maybe we've been in Spain too long, the sun's gone to our heads (oops just typed that with a j ) & we don't understand some subtleties any more



Or we're cliquish, argumentative, stupid, negative and unhelpful...

Enough already...I'm off to read The Daily Mail and post some really offensive rude comments in reply to the inarticulate bigoted twerps who post on their so-called news reports.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gibbo74 said:


> Hi all we have been thinking of moving out to Spain for the last few years and now our eldest daughter has moved out my wife has said lets do it ,
> We are in our late 30's and will be taking our three youngest which are 6,8,8
> I work from home online so work isn't a major issue for my self but the wife would like to go out and do a few hours each day ,
> So my main questions are where is the best place to move to hopefully near other expats.?
> ...


Hello!
Hope we can answer your questions.
In my opinion, and it's just an opinion let's not forget... 
the children are at a good age to come over, but the sooner the better as the 8 year olds are towards the upper age limit of a smooth transition into state school. School starts in September, the exact dates vary from area to area, but if you want tocome for the beginning of the next school year you're in a bit of a hurry.
Your work is covered by the sounds of it and you want to rent which is a really good idea so that you can take you're time over deciding if you want to buy or not and can get the right property for you.
The only problem would be "the wife would like to go out and do a few hours each day" It was very very difficult for people to get a few hours a day *legal* work when the country was up and running. Now the country's on its knees, so there's not much chance of your wife getting part time work.
You'll find the names of some agencies that work with rental properties in the sticky that xabia mentioned. Other than that Google long term rental in XXXX and also search on here.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Thrax, is it me or is it you?
> Their daughter has moved out, I think means is not living with them any more, not that she's moved out to Spain:confused2::wacko:


No it's me; way too much brandy for this time of day.... only joking, got to go teach now. More likely it's way too much brandy since I moved out here. It is very cheap after all, and that's for the good stuff...:spit:


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

gibbo74 said:


> Hi all we have been thinking of moving out to Spain for the last few years and now our eldest daughter has moved out my wife has said lets do it ,
> We are in our late 30's and will be taking our three youngest which are 6,8,8
> I work from home online so work isn't a major issue for my self but the wife would like to go out and do a few hours each day ,
> So my main questions are where is the best place to move to hopefully near other expats.?
> ...


Hi gibbo,
Pesky and Thrax have given you some good advice.
My advice concerns your work.
Do a search on here for _internet in Spain_ or just _internet_ and look at the posts on this forum, because internet coverage does vary, not only in speed but in what is available in different areas (or even in different villages).
And as the internet will be your lifeline regarding work, you need to make sure as far as possible that you are able to use it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Solwriter said:


> Hi gibbo,
> Pesky and Thrax have given you some good advice.
> My advice concerns your work.
> Do a search on here for _internet in Spain_ or just _internet_ and look at the posts on this forum, because internet coverage does vary, not only in speed but in what is available in different areas (or even in different villages).
> And as the internet will be your lifeline regarding work, you need to make sure as far as possible that you are able to use it.


VIP!
(Very Important Point)


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Or we're cliquish, argumentative, stupid, negative and unhelpful...
> 
> Enough already...I'm off to read The Daily Mail and post some really offensive rude comments in reply to the inarticulate bigoted twerps who post on their so-called news reports.


You girls have all the fun!


----------



## gibbo74 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi guys Thanx for all the advice 
Regarding my eldest she has moved out and in with her boyfriend in the uk , 
I will do some reading on the Internet issues , I thought Spain was more advanced with 4g etc , 

My twin boys only turned 8 last week 

And we would be looking at moving over this time next year which gives us a good 12 months to sort things out 

And regarding where we been its only been on holiday to benidorm , calella , Barcelona etc , we would like to live somewhere not to far from the coast and not somewhere remote


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gibbo74 said:


> Hi guys Thanx for all the advice
> Regarding my eldest she has moved out and in with her boyfriend in the uk ,
> I will do some reading on the Internet issues , I thought Spain was more advanced with 4g etc ,
> 
> ...


that still leaves a HUGE area!!!


what did you like/not like about where you have been??


----------



## gibbo74 (Jan 14, 2010)

The beach and the weather , didn't really see much more , we will be coming out over the next few months to check areas and property out so open to ideas really


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Can't remember which thread it was on but I read today the mention of "not on an Urb". How many of us are "on an Urb"? I think it is importnat for many of the enquirers to know who is on one and what it is like to live there. I have only lived (very briefly) on one in Florida and my experience encouraged me to avoid such places when looking for 'where in Spain'. This view has since been reinforced by the translations we have to do for the Owners' Management Committee of an Urb nearer Granada.


----------

